# school 1957 vs 2007



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

SCHOOL 1957 vs. 2007 

Scenario: Jack goes quail hunting before school,
pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun
rack.
1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's
shotgun, goes to his car and gets his own shotgun to show Jack.

2007 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers. 
__________________
Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school.

1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark
shake hands and end up buddies.

2007 - Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests
Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both
expelled even though Johnny started it. 
__________________
Scenario: Jeffrey won't be still in class, disrupt other students.

1957 - Jeffrey sent to office and given a good
paddling by the Principal. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
2007 - Jeffrey given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADD. School gets extra money from state because Jeffrey has a disability. 
_______________________
Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.

1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman.

2007 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care and joins a gang. State psychologist tells Billy's sister that she
remembers being abused herself and their dad goes
to prison. Billy's mom has affair with psychologist. 
_______________________
Scenario: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.

1957 - Mark shares aspirin with Principal out on the smoking dock.

2007 - Police called, Mark expelled from schoo for drug violations. Car searched for drugs and weapons.
___________________
Scenario: Pedro fails high school English.

1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English, goes to college.

2007 - Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist.
ACLU files class action lawsuit against state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English banned
from core curriculum. Pedro given diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English. 
__________________
Scenario: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers
from 4th of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, blows up a red ant bed.
1957 - Ants die.

2007 - BATF, Homeland Security, FBI called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, FBI investigate parents, siblings removed from home, computers
confiscated, Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again. 
______________________________
Scenario: Johnny falls while running during recess
and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.

1957 - In a short time, Johnny feels better and
goes on playing.

2007 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

That's a bit one sided.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

My thoughts exactly. Been there. Done that. Both times. As the parent in 2007 (well maybe a couple years before) and as the kid in 1957, (well maybe a few years later than that.) Not funny, but true.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Pretty funny stuff, most no where near true.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In 1957 if you wanted to find out something, you had to find a suitably equipped library and spend hours pouring over reference materials. 

In 1957 you had better carry a nickel in your pocket if you want to call someone, and you had better hope to find a phone booth. 

In 1957 your school wasn't air conditioned no matter where in the country you lived. 

In 1957 if you needed to do complex math you used a slide rule. 

And let's not even get into what you might have gotten beat up for in 1957. 

There are two sides to every story.


----------



## grumpygrump (Mar 13, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> That's a bit one sided.


It may be one sided. However most is true.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's mostly true!

In 1983, my daughter, who was seeded #1 on her high school varsity tennis team,
refused, on principle, to lie and sign the tennis coach's mandatory religious-based
'no-smoking' pledge. Backed-up by the school's principal, the coach kicked her off
the team -- not for smoking, but for refusing to sign the so-called pledge. 

Less than one semester from graduation, she became disillusioned and discouraged.
She failed one subject, couldn't graduate, went to spend the summer at her aunt's, met
a boy, and got pregnant.

Her closest friend, who also smoked, signed the pledge but, naturally kept on smoking
and kept on playing on the team.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

It would not surprise me if each situation outlined has already happened somewhere in the United States.

That’s the true irony of this post.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

I certainly remember guns in gunracks in the rear window of pickup trucks in the HS parking lot. Graduated '83, and often went hunting in the morning before school, then went to school with a gun in the trunk.

Nobody ever got shot.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Guns are not the problem. Failure to understand the difference between right and wrong is where the problem lies. I graduated from HS in 1957 -- my buddies and I would walk down the street with rifles in hand, and anyone who saw us knew we were going squirrel hunting.


----------

